# TGIF!



## Jim (Sep 28, 2007)

I love Fridays  

Anyone have any good plans? I do.

I am fishing with a guy that is a constant Hawg Producer. He belongs to another forum  but His skills are way up there. He is a no frills type. Jig, Spinnerbait, brushhawg. Thats pretty much all he uses. This guy is always showing off big bass (3-7 pounds). This is my chance to go and watch someone and really learn so I am pumped. It is one thing to read about a technique, and another to practice it, but to watch someone who really knows what he is doing is key for me. So hopefully when I get back online tomorrow night I will have some pigs to show. This guy Is "Esquired Hardcore". I called him and he said meet me here and we are going to fish 3 ponds tomorrow so be prepared. Oh man I cant wait.


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 28, 2007)

Im looking foward to trying my hand at a little saltwater fishing, I got a few jig heads and a few packs of gulp saltwater baits. Man I thought senkos were expensive!! Them saltwater Gulp baits are $6 bucks for 4 of em, maybe I should of stuck with bass fishin'. I see in my future another few hundred being spent on just getting setup to fish saltwater.


----------



## Zman (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds great man, hope you guys wear 'em out! Lookin forward to some big fish pics.

I'm headed to a lake where I've been catching tons of bass the last 2 months. About the last 5 trips I've probably caught at least 20, as many as 40. Had a small pickup tournament out there a few weeks ago and got 2nd place with about 9.5 pounds. Nothing too exciting, but plenty of action. It's the only lake in the area I have any confidence in.

My biggest fish there is only about 3.5, but I've seen 7 and 8+ weighed there in a previous tournament.


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 28, 2007)

Zman said:


> Lookin forward to some big fish pics.



Dont count on anything big, if i can just cast net me a few greenbacks ill be thrilled


----------



## Jim (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll show the pics, but chances are they will be pictures of the other guy. LOL


----------



## pbw (Sep 28, 2007)

I went fishing yesterday had a fish on but he got me hung up in some logs  . Tonight I must mow the lawn. :roll: 

I do have a photo from yesterdays trip I need to post. :lol:


----------



## dampeoples (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, my plans to have all sorts of weekend fun were hampered by work, but I went yesterday, and going again Sunday. In the meantime, I've got baits to paint, I like to make new stuff before every tournament 

Yes, I have piles of it everywhere


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, I am going with my younger brother, to his cub scout camp. This is the same place where I caught 11 in a short amount of time in June, when my boy scout troop went. 
Unfortunately, I am missing the pinestraw delivery, and building the scout hut. Every spring and fall, our troop sells pinestraw, and then we all get together to deliver it. We earn $ per hour we work, that we can pay for trip costs with. I usually am one of the highest sellers, and I work the most hours delivering. This year, I am still one of the highest sellers, but I am not gonna be doing any delivering, where the big money can be made.  

Also, the adults are doing some work on our scout hut. Normally, scouts aren't allowed to help, as we really need older people who know what they are doing. I am one of about 2 exceptions, as I grew up building houses, and actually, to be honest, know a bit more than many of the adults there. Well, I have to miss part of that too. 

If I were able to fish more often, (this will be the ninth time since October of 2006) I would stay and help the troop, but fishing really has a bit of a priority here. Hopefully I can come back with good reports (and a review of that smelly a$$ed sabertail)


----------



## Jim (Sep 28, 2007)

bassboy1 said:


> Well, I am going with my younger brother, to his cub scout camp. This is the same place where I caught 11 in a short amount of time in June, when my boy scout troop went.
> Unfortunately, I am missing the pinestraw delivery, and building the scout hut. Every spring and fall, our troop sells pinestraw, and then we all get together to deliver it. We earn $ per hour we work, that we can pay for trip costs with. I usually am one of the highest sellers, and I work the most hours delivering. This year, I am still one of the highest sellers, but I am not gonna be doing any delivering, where the big money can be made.
> 
> Also, the adults are doing some work on our scout hut. Normally, scouts aren't allowed to help, as we really need older people who know what they are doing. I am one of about 2 exceptions, as I grew up building houses, and actually, to be honest, know a bit more than many of the adults there. Well, I have to miss part of that too.
> ...




Don't use that bait, We want to see some fish! :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah BassBoy - you have to have received at lease a few other baits by now!


----------



## Zman (Sep 29, 2007)

How did everyone make out so far?

I had a busy day fending of dozens of frisky 12-13" bass. Caught two keeper sized, one 14" and one 15". Unfortunately, gut hooked the 14 and it didn't make it, so I gave to my buddy so it wouldn't be wasted. No picture fish for me  

Hope everyone else had a good day.


----------



## Jim (Sep 29, 2007)

Depression in full effect, Report coming soon in the fishing reports section....as soon as I stop sobbing like a little bitch.


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 29, 2007)

Nothing to report here, spent the day at the zoo with my neice while waiting for the tide to be right, then came home ate some papajohns and decided i was too burntout to go. Guess ill try to make the morning tide..........


----------



## Zman (Sep 29, 2007)

Jim said:


> Depression in full effect, Report coming soon in the fishing reports section....as soon as I stop sobbing like a little bitch.



:lol: 

That doesn't sound too good. 

I wanted to get out there again tomorrow but man, my back is killin' me. Didn't feel like hauling the batteries up 2 flights to my apartment to charge them. :x


----------



## dampeoples (Sep 29, 2007)

How soon they forget the whoopin we put on the fish last year!

Take some aleve and come on 


I only fished one day in my 3 off.....helped a guy at work keep his job, which in turn helps me, so I'll pass on a few days fishing for that. Got a LOT of baits made too, which is _almost_ as fun 

Going to a lake Zach and I won at last year, well, we came in second, but I stupidly culled the WRONG fish, so in spite of me being a dumbass, I think of it as a win. I think we were culling around 9AM, started at 7:30


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 30, 2007)

Well I wokeup and hit the road by 7:30 and went to my saltwater spot, after about 2 hours nothin was biteing so i headed for my bass spot. After about 45 minutes something nailed my 4" tiki stick. He jumped about 4 or 5 times right infront of me but was too much for me to handle and finally broke my lil 1/0 hook. Where I fish for bass is brakish water and after explaining to Shinerman77 what the fish looked like he said it was probably a snook. Oh well at least I got 1/2 of the hook for a souvineire, heres a picture of the hook and where he nailed my tiki stick.


----------



## Jim (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow Thats nuts! How do you set your drag...Was the fish able to take line?


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 30, 2007)

I keep it cranked down since I cant adjust it with a fish on and he still took an inch or two of it


----------



## Jim (Sep 30, 2007)

Let the fish take drag is the only advice I can give. If the fish is allowed to take drag he will tire and you can fight him. Loosen the drag just enough where it is hard enough for you to pull off the reel but not enough to break the line. Its kind of hard to explain.


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 30, 2007)

In hind sight thats what I should of done but I have no expirance fighting big fish and im use to just horseing em in. I lose my mind when fighting anything over 2lbs and run on instinct


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah - loosen that drag man. You can always add extra pressure by using your thumb (or palm on a spinning reel), missing those big ones becuase your stuff is too tight sucks!

Always better to let the fish pull some drag then to try and loosen it after the big fish is snapping you line or tackle.


----------

